# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcanobox 1.4.3 MerapiTool|Added Motorola Security Repair|MTK Funtional & Much more!

## mohamed73

*! VolcanoBox Ver. 1.4.3 MerapiTool !   !! MerapiTool Promotion Getting End !! !!! Just 3 Days LEFT !!!
!!!! After Price will Rise up !!!!
!!!!! ON 1st FEB From 39 USD to 49 USD !!!!!
!!!!!! Hurry up & Get Your Activation now !!!!!!*  *   Volcanobox Ver 1.4.3 Released  What's New ? *  *Added World's 1st Support New Flash Ic For MTK6276 NAND* * No One Supported Till to date !!*   * Added World's 1st Support New Flash ic For MTK6753* * No One Supported Till to Date !!*   * Added World's 1st Motorola Phone Security Repair* * Model Supported:* * Motorola X First Generation:* * XT1058**XT1053** Motorola G First Generation:* * XT1028**XT1031**XT1032**XT1034**XT1033** XT1040* * Special  Note:these are tested models, Many other models which can go into  "FASTboot Mode" also can be supported so use At your own Risk.**  Special Note2: @ MonkeyDonkey & @MonkeyDonkey's FailCon Box Let's  See how fast you will copy it... After all you are Experts in Copy/Paste  lolz.*  *  What is Motorola Security Repair ?* *  Motorola Security repair is for when something happen bad with phone  like these kind of error comes & you want to solve it just one click  !!* * Error comes in Motorola Phone* *Update exception**App Stoped**Errror Phone Stoped ^Unknow error^**Hang In logo After Bad Flashing**Error After Bad IMEI repair**etc*    * How to solve with MerapiTool ?* * Put Phone in FastBoot Mode**Vol down + Vol up + Power**show Menu for select**Some phones need to select Fastboot mode**As phone comes into fastboot mode, Installed Drivers if needed**Connect Usb cable to phone**Open Merapi Tool**open MultiBrand Tab**Click on Motorola* *Click on Repair ( Multi Brand -> Motorola -> motor repair )**You are done*      * Added world's 1st reall Solution for YU Yureka/Micromax FRP* * Phone should be in Fastboot mode* * How to Do with Merapi Tool ?* * Connect phone with computer, while phone is in Fastboot mode**open MultiBrand Tab**Click on Yureka/Micromax**Select your Desire model and operation**and you are good to go*     * Tested Models:* *YU5010**YU5010A*   *Special  Note:these are tested models, Many other models which can go into  "FASTboot Mode" also can be supported so use At your own Risk.**  Special Note2: @ MonkeyDonkey & @MonkeyDonkey's FailCon Box Let's  See how fast you will copy it... After all you are Experts in Copy/Paste  lolz.*   * Improved & Move Motorla FRP* * Moved Motorola FRP to Multi Brand -> Motorola -> Motorola FRP** Special note: Monkeydonkey's Failcon Box added lot of Copy/Past work but Mostly not working, Personally Tested  Even Motorola FRP Not working well*   * Added Imei hidden/Show button* * From now imei Module will be Defaulty hidden.**For enable it you have to Press "i" button from Right-top Side on MerapiTool.*   * Added ScreenShot button* * For Take screen shot of MerapiTool software just click on "Scissor" Icon** give path where you want to save*     *Beta Test Thread: *  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Previous Update:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Important Notice:* *You have Extract this update into VolcanoBox 1.4.1 Full setup Folder, Full Installer you can download from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. Make Sure, your AntiVirus & FireWall is Closed or MerapiTool Is added into Trustzone.*    *Download Area*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

